# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Секс, ложь и холодильник

## Irina

*Я сейчас дочитываю замечательную книжку Элизабет Гилберт «Есть, молиться, любить», и один эпизод - про то, как героиня съела огромное блюдо макарон с сыром, чтобы заглушить влечение к понравившемуся мужчине – заставил меня задуматься на щекотливую тему. Секс и еда – насколько они взаимосвязаны в нашей жизни?*




> Первое, что приходит в голову, естественно, - афродизиаки. Всякие там экзотические устрицы, трюфели, спаржа и прочие съедобные средства усилить любовный пыл. Но оказывается, этим связь между едой и сексом не ограничиваются. Все гораздо запутаннее и интереснее.
> 
> Вот вы, конечно, думаете, что мужчина всегда предпочтет постель сытному ужину. Ничего подобного.
> 
> Недавнее австралийское исследование зафиксировало: большинство представителей сильного пола ставят удовольствие от еды на первое место в рейтинге радостей жизни, а сексуальное возбуждение – лишь на четвертое.
> 
> Это притом, что от природы, как выяснили нейропсихологи, мужчинам легче противостоять соблазнам еды, чем женщинам.
> 
> Прекрасный пол привязан к произведениям кондитерского искусства еще сильнее. Мысль «хорошо бы съесть чего-нибудь вкусненького» посещает нас в десять раз чаще, чем «хорошо бы заняться с кем-нибудь любовью». На втором месте по частоте возникновения у женщин мысли-"вредины": из разряда какой у меня ужасный нос, толстый живот, маленькая грудь и тому подобное.
> ...




*А для вас что на первом месте - еда или секс?*

----------


## AKON

Еда конечно  без секса еще никто не умирал.

----------

